# Verfügbarkeit 2022er Bikes



## olivier (12. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche ein Bike für mein Patenkind und ein Lady ZR könnte passen. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass es im Moment sehr schwierig ist, Angaben zur Vefügbarkeit zu machen. Aber hat Radon schon irgend eine Idee, ab wann wieder Bikes verfügbar sein könnten. 

Auf der Website habe ich nichts dazu gefunden und wenn jeder anruft hilft das Radon auch nicht. Vielleicht kann jemand von Radon hier eine paar Andeutungen machen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2021)

Hi,

wir stecken derzeit voll in der Anlage und werden heute noch einige Bikes online schalten. Wir können derzeit allerdings nur einen Bruchteil der Bikes vorbereits, da viele Muster-/Fotobikes aufgrund fehlender Teile noch nicht final aufgebaut werden können. Das ZR LADY wäre ein solches Beispiel  

Wir hoffen aber, bis Ende des Jahres einen Großteil auf unserer Webseite online zu schalten - stay tuned 

Schönes Wochenende euch, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (15. November 2021)

Bin gespannt. Insb. der Klassiker Skeen Trail konnte für den Nachwuchs das richtige sein


----------



## ralleycorse (15. November 2021)

Richtig genial wäre es, wenn hier im Faden nur kurz bescheid gegeben wird, wann ein neues Radl online ist. Dann muss man nicht jeden Tag extra auf die Radon Seite gehen um wieder nix zu finden 🤗


----------

